# Sage DB filter message



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've not seen this before. I've not changed it for about 6 months in fairness, but how does it know?


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

It's probably similar to my dads Miele B2C, number of shots pulled..

At least that's what I'm assuming his works from!


----------



## Craig-R872 (Apr 4, 2016)

Have a look here.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/archive/index.php/t-22836.html


----------

